# Wider Tires for Z6 and Z85



## rickdees (Jul 31, 2007)

Can 700 x 28 tires be used on the Z6 and Z85?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

rickdees said:


> Can 700 x 28 tires be used on the Z6 and Z85?


I think you'll find that most brake calipers do not allow 28mm tires to consistently pass without rubbing. I would not advise using anything but the OEM width on these Z series models.

-SD


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I think you'll find that most brake calipers do not allow 28mm tires to consistently pass without rubbing. I would not advise using anything but the OEM width on these Z series models.
> 
> -SD


Why not? I put 23 on my Z85 and they work fine.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

deviousalex said:


> Why not? I put 23 on my Z85 and they work fine.


I'm sorry, I should have clarified that going to a _narrower_ tire wouldn't present clearance problems. Using the OEM width or narrower tires should not be a problem on these models. Mavic has tire size restrictions on their wheels as well so I wouldn't advise going any narrower than 19mm on the tire width. Those guidelines should be followed as well.

-SD


----------

